# Clarion APA 4320 80x4



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

any one familiar with this amp?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

It looks to be another Nicola designed amp, basically Clarion's version of the Arc Mini.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

I have an APX4361, which seems to have replaced this in their product line, and haven't been overly thrilled about it. Not sure how much changed between the APA and APX series.

Every so often I put it in the car to see if I'm missing something, but I never leave it in there very long. It just doesn't sound as clean or spatial as the JL, plus I have to use GLI's because it lacks differential balanced inputs (blose HU). I really need to spend more time with it before I sell it though; I may just not have the input gains right or something. On paper it should be making me happier than it does. Maybe I'll force myself to listen to it for a straight week, to see if my opinion changes.

Now that's just my ears and my opinion... I wish there were more Clarion reviews out there, but that brand doesn't get much attention.


----------

